# Dogs and Vance Outdoors Buckeye Lake



## werke01 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just went to Vances tonight with my dog. Wasn't allowed to stay with her. Was asked if a service dog or if anyone could watch her. No to being a service dog and too hot to leave in truck so I left. Said something about health inspectors would close them down if pets were allowed in the store. Seems strange that Home Depo allows Pets and so does Cabelas, along with Tanger Outlets, TSC, etc

Is Vances not pet friendly or what


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Add rural king to the list of pet friendly


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kroger not allowing anything but service dogs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Since Covid, many stores don't allow dogs, some don't allow kids under 16.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I get this on the stores part to not allow them people are bringing dogs in the stores that are not service dogs you could of either keep the truck running with a/c on or leave it home in the a/c !!!just my two cents but I hate when people bring dogs in somewhere and it is totally not trained or listens well and claim it is a therapy dog I enjoy dogs just a side note 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I love dogs but why should you be able to take them into a store? Just asking.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> I love dogs but why should you be able to take them into a store? Just asking.


I don't even like them in Petsmart when I had to pick up food for my dog.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Me and the ol lady went to RK in Heath yesterday. Older gal had a miniature Pomerian on a lesh. Cutest thing I ever saw in my life. It was wearing bib overalls. Lady said he gets all excited when she puts his bibs on him cause he knows he's going somewhere. (I'm the same way) When he ran it was like a tight coil spring going, boong, boong, boong.
Sorry if I got off track and derailed...it's in my DNA.


----------



## werke01 (Apr 3, 2015)

bobk said:


> I love dogs but why should you be able to take them into a store? Just asking.


Good way to socialize a dog. Their right to not allow. To me the service dog thing can be a bit much. Needs to be trained and certified. Though will tend to patronize places that allow.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

service dogs are okay but it seems that EVERY DOG is a service dog. My dad got wrapped up and knocked down by a dog at home depot while the guy was looking at lumber. He has had both knees replaced and he is pretty wobbly anyways. Now i have 7 year old son that is ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED of dogs, nothing pisses me off more than these self entitled people feel that it is necessary to bring their dogs everywhere. "i dont want to leave them in the car" Okay fine how about DON'T BRING THEM! do you really need your dogs company to go pick up some screws. not everybody cares to see you little precious. Hey look at me generation. I digress... RRRRGH!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Shaun69007 said:


> Okay fine how about DON'T BRING THEM! do you really need your dogs company to go pick up some screws. not everybody cares to see you little precious.


...and I don't want your dog jumping on me or coming over to me to be petted. I'm not against dogs but I don't know you or your dog. I wish stores would ban them all...yes even the service dogs (I'm mean)


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> ...and I don't want your dog jumping on me or coming over to me to be petted. I'm not against dogs but I don't know you or your dog. I wish stores would ban them all...yes even the service dogs (I'm mean)



Ban service dogs? Mean is not the word I would use for you....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hatchetman said:


> Ban service dogs? Mean is not the word I would use for you....


I don't care.
I'm a guy who's not afraid to make a stance. NO DOGS PERIOD.
Problem is once you make that one exception you open yourself up to everyone who THINKS THEY"RE SPECIAL too.

When we were kids you never saw dogs in stores and life went on just fine. Of course stores weren't open on Sundays, kids didn't have to be entertained and families got together on Sunday afternoons instead of hauling the kids to all their sporting events.
If I were in charge.... we'd get back to that too.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

If it is a service dog you should be able to provide paperwork to anyone if your questioned about bringing in a store!!! if your not blind in a wheelchair or handicapped they you should not get offended when asked if your dog is supposed to be in the store !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

To clarify for people; service dogs do not require proof, paperwork, or certifications. In fact businesses can only legally ask a person if they have a disability (yes or no) and what function the dog performs, those are the only things required by federal law. People get confused by emotional support animals that may have some type of certification but it means nothing and unfortunately people with true disabilities and true service animals get negative looks and negative attention because of all the people with their emotional support pony/parrot whatever it is. It's also against the law to lie about true service animals. I feel bad for folks with true disabilities that have such negativity placed towards them. 
Anyways, I like dogs more than people so I'm ok with dogs where ever but understand why many don't and my labs stay home or in the car if going somewhere with me. Off leash dogs in unauthorized areas is more my pet peeve, get tired of strange dogs running up on myself or my dogs and having issues.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have an emotional support animal. It is a Black Lab. We go out hunting together and kill animals. I shoot them and he retrieves them. I always feel warm and fuzzy inside after we kill things together. I‘m pretty sure that he feels good inside about it as well. I don’t ever take him into stores. Never have, and never will. I don’t see any reason to take dogs into stores unless they are a service dog.


----------



## werke01 (Apr 3, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> ...and I don't want your dog jumping on me or coming over to me to be petted. I'm not against dogs but I don't know you or your dog. I wish stores would ban them all...yes even the service dogs (I'm mean)


Agreed


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> service dogs are okay but it seems that EVERY DOG is a service dog. My dad got wrapped up and knocked down by a dog at home depot while the guy was looking at lumber. He has had both knees replaced and he is pretty wobbly anyways. Now i have 7 year old son that is ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED of dogs, nothing pisses me off more than these self entitled people feel that it is necessary to bring their dogs everywhere. "i dont want to leave them in the car" Okay fine how about DON'T BRING THEM! do you really need your dogs company to go pick up some screws. not everybody cares to see you little precious. Hey look at me generation. I digress... RRRRGH!


I have a 5 year old who had a dog charge at her in a Lowe's. She was doing nothing more than looking standing by me looking at fridges with her family when the dog was startled as it came around the corner. My wife said she never saw me move so fast and or jump down the lady's throat so quick. No place for it in my book. They are animals and not sure how they will react. It was obvious this dog really wasn't used to being around kids.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm a pretty even tempered guy (Always an *******) I would have lost my crap. If it were a man i may have been calling my wife to bail me out of jail. Papa bear can get very protective.


ErieRider said:


> I have a 5 year old who had a dog charge at her in a Lowe's. She was doing nothing more than looking standing by me looking at fridges with her family when the dog was startled as it came around the corner. My wife said she never saw me move so fast and or jump down the lady's throat so quick. No place for it in my book. They are animals and not sure how they will react. It was obvious this dog really wasn't used to being around kids.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

At one time in Lancaster Lowes, there was a blind employee who had a service dog at work. wonder what happened to him.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The ONLY reason people bring their pets into stores (excluding pet groomers of course) is for attention. That's it, there is no other reason. Leave the damn dogs at home, if you need attention invite friends over. I like my dog too, but when I leave the house it stays home.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> At one time in Lancaster Lowes, there was a blind employee who had a service dog at work. wonder what happened to him.


Far as I know he's still there working in plumbing where he's always worked. Just went in and had him help me with some plumbing parts about 2 mos. ago.
He is an amazing young man that I truly admire. Especially today when so many his age with nothing wrong with them are just looking for an excuse to lay up on the system and not even attempt to work.
He knows where everything in the plumbing dept is at and can do more by feel as far as finding what you need than other employees there that can see.
Have called Lowes Corporate twice about how impressive he is. Hope they are paying him the best they can.
Far as his dog goes...last I saw him, he had a much younger lab with him. Said his old lab he had for years had passed away.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Muddy said:


> I have an emotional support animal. It is a Black Lab. We go out hunting together and kill animals. I shoot them and he retrieves them. I always feel warm and fuzzy inside after we kill things together. I‘m pretty sure that he feels good inside about it as well. I don’t ever take him into stores. Never have, and never will. I don’t see any reason to take dogs into stores unless they are a service dog.


 Well Said.......


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I don't mind a service dog. You can tell, because they are well trained to behave. I have a nine inch scar on my left shin. At Wal Mart,and a womans little fluffy, evidently didn't like me. I was wearing a pair of shorts, that dog was on me faster than I thought. I missed three days of work, a trip to the hospital, seven stitches, and antibiotics. The woman acted like I brought this on myself. WTF? Man that was messed up. Wal Mart forked out the money and a bit extra, the woman took off. I didn't get rich, but they did the right thing. I steer clear of any dog in a store. I don't blame the dog, well maybe a little! The ones that get me are the ones that let the dog drive.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I work in people’s homes they have dogs and some people just let them walk right up to me with a tool belt freaks me out i am in there environment !!!who knows what will happen why don’t people just put them away while we are working my one guy just got snapped at this past week ,my other favorite is the people who don’t lock up there cats when we are there and then ask us have you seen the cats they can’t go outside like it is my responsibility!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

KPI said:


> I work in people’s homes they have dogs and some people just let them walk right up to me with a tool belt freaks me out i am in there environment !!!who knows what will happen why don’t people just put them away while we are working my one guy just got snapped at this past week ,my other favorite is the people who don’t lock up there cats when we are there and then ask us have you seen the cats they can’t go outside like it is my responsibility
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Same situation here.......Rich


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We have cats, and when some one comes to do some work, they usually hide. But it is my responsibility to keep an eye on them. We are going to have some work done soon (I hope),and the thought is always on my mind. I'm thinking that the work being done in the basement is not going to take long, and then herd the cats down there.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

KPI said:


> I work in people’s homes they have dogs and some people just let them walk right up to me with a tool belt freaks me out i am in there environment !!!who knows what will happen why don’t people just put them away while we are working my one guy just got snapped at this past week ,my other favorite is the people who don’t lock up there cats when we are there and then ask us have you seen the cats they can’t go outside like it is my responsibility!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dog had a tool belt on ?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> Dog had a tool belt on ?


I remember the time the homeowner let the dog close to me he jumped on me to say hello got his foot caught in the metal hammer loop on the pouch he let out a yelp and the homeowner got the drift boy lock up the dog !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

ErieRider said:


> I have a 5 year old who had a dog charge at her in a Lowe's. She was doing nothing more than looking standing by me looking at fridges with her family when the dog was startled as it came around the corner. My wife said she never saw me move so fast and or jump down the lady's throat so quick. No place for it in my book. They are animals and not sure how they will react. It was obvious this dog really wasn't used to being around kids.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Aren't these dogs on leashes? My dog gets no lead way, has to stay within 1'of me. He's not interested in seeing people however he will let them pet him. I can't imagine taking a dog to a public place and not having 100% control of it.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

https://fox8.com/news/featured/shop-with-your-pup-today-at-great-lakes-mall-in-mentor/ all the dog shopping people should go here today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

KPI said:


> https://fox8.com/news/featured/shop-with-your-pup-today-at-great-lakes-mall-in-mentor/ all the dog shopping people should go here today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like dogs but I really can't understand these events. Or the take your dog to the ballpark.. One dog pees and the other dogs need to top it. And the poor people that get stuck cleaning up the mess..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

KPI said:


> https://fox8.com/news/featured/shop-with-your-pup-today-at-great-lakes-mall-in-mentor/ all the dog shopping people should go here today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poor Bart the mall cop will be picking up poop all day.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> I like dogs but I really can't understand these events. Or the take your dog to the ballpark.


It's simply a way to get more boots in the door like any other marketing trick.
I'm not a big fan of fido in stores but I certainly don't have a problem with actual service dogs, I can't recall every seeing an unruly canine escorting the blind.
Good luck !


----------



## Seathe (May 21, 2021)

There are special services where you can leave your dogs for a while.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Dogs are not kids, leave them home. I've had to remind owners in the past that not everyone loves your dog the way you do. My dog stays home where she belongs.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I always shake my head at the people that carry the dogs around in their arms like a baby or in a purse or bag. I would have to use a wheelbarrow to do that with my dog. Maybe I should do that someplace and see what they say


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Having trained a service dog there is nothing more bitter sweet than to put that much time and love into an animal just to give it away to make a complete strangers life better.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I say take the dogs everywhere, and leave your snot nosed brats at home! I would rather have a dog in a restaurant drooling on me than listen to the screaming meanies that parents don't teach anything to! Haha


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

Shaun69007 said:


> service dogs are okay but it seems that EVERY DOG is a service dog. My dad got wrapped up and knocked down by a dog at home depot while the guy was looking at lumber. He has had both knees replaced and he is pretty wobbly anyways. Now i have 7 year old son that is ABSOLUTELY TERRIFIED of dogs, nothing pisses me off more than these self entitled people feel that it is necessary to bring their dogs everywhere. "i dont want to leave them in the car" Okay fine how about DON'T BRING THEM! do you really need your dogs company to go pick up some screws. not everybody cares to see you little precious. Hey look at me generation. I digress... RRRRGH!


I don’t bring my dog to places that allow dogs for other people to look at or enjoy. I bring it because he is my companion and enjoy him being with me. He doesn’t cause anybody any problems. But on a side note I don’t know why folks feel entitled to bring 
Bratty kids with them to shop or especially to a restaurant I don’t want to hear them scream, cry and cause disturbances. I’d rather them bring their dog more than likely better behaved.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well hell bud. I cant even imagine that YOU at one time was a snot nosed brat. Dont get me wrong I own 3 dogs. They go rabbit hunting with me. I love how some Tik Tok people believe that their pets are more important than kids.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Reminds me of when my daughter was a toddler. Had some teeth coming in,and was GRUMPY. she went to the store with me after work that night to give momma a break from a grumpy toddler(they all get grumpy from time to time,they are young humans).
So she gets mad why in the store. I can't even remember why she got mad. So this lady just won't stop staring at us. And shaking her head. So real loud I said, "Addison,stop crying right now your making that lady stare at you". That lady turned bright red an wouldn't look our way for nothing after that.... 
But ya I'd never take my dog to a restaurant or grocery or retail store. Shoot I don't even take him to the stores that allow it. But I do take my snot nosed brats with me🤣.


----------



## Astora (May 26, 2021)

This is terrible, but unfortunately, there is nothing you can do about it. Dogs are forced to suffer in hot weather on the street because of the dense coat. I have a golden retriever, and every summer is hell for him. I try to walk him when the sun is covered with clouds or wind outside. Unfortunately, we rarely have such weather, so I often take him out for a walk in the terrible heat. When I bring him home, I wash him with cold water to keep him out of the heat. I also often cook him different delicious dishes to somehow ease his suffering. By the way, I recently found on https://thepetsmaster.com/how-to-cook-marrow-bones-for-dogs/ the recipe for making bone marrow, and my dog just loves it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

jbo said:


> I don’t bring my dog to places that allow dogs for other people to look at or enjoy. I bring it because he is my companion and enjoy him being with me. He doesn’t cause anybody any problems. But on a side note I don’t know why folks feel entitled to bring
> Bratty kids with them to shop or especially to a restaurant I don’t want to hear them scream, cry and cause disturbances. I’d rather them bring their dog more than likely better behaved.


I'd bet you were never one of those snot faced kids right? People that put animals above humans always get a smile out of me. In the end people need to leave the animals at home. My dog goes to the vet and on walks that's about it. Sadly enough for people like you we are required to not leave our young children at home. Why do people feel entitled to bring a dirty animal into stores and restaurants?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> I'd bet you were never one of those snot faced kids right? People that put animals above humans always get a smile out of me. In the end people need to leave the animals at home. My dog goes to the vet and on walks that's about it. Sadly enough for people like you we are required to not leave our young children at home. Why do people feel entitled to bring a dirty animal into stores and restaurants?


You ever see some of the people in stores and restaurants???...they're dirtier than a dog...why does it matter?..dirtball people all over the place...I'd rather not see those folks...let the dog in, keep the scum people out.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree. And that's why I rarely go out anywhere.. I know alot of people that worked or still work on the restaurant industry. It keeps me from eating out very much


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

There are no bad dogs- only bad owners and there are no bad children- only bad parents.
If they - dogs or children are well behaved bring them- if either dog or child can't behave don't bring them.
Pretty simple Imo 
The problems only occur when child or dog hasn't been properly trained by their owner/parents (and it's not the dog or child's fault)
Good luck !


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

The problem I have with people and their dogs is even when they are well behaved, If you get close they lick you😡 
my wife is allergic to dogs and guess what happens then? She has to go wash and wash and it still swells up and gets very itchy and uncomfortable because people think their dogs are the greatest thing since sliced bread. Very annoying.....


----------

